# Looking for breeders in the IA/IL area



## WolfiesRainbow (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello everyone









I've just begone my research on GSDs but I'm wanting to get in contact with some breeders in my area to find out more about their dogs and the possiblity of getting a pup in the next year or so. I say that long because I really want to do my research and get to know the breed the best I can before jumping in to anything. I believe in knowing the breed, training etc the best I can before going a head and getting a pup. I did the 'on a whim' thing once before and I've always lived to regret it. No I do not have any prior experiance with GSDs other then to look at them or meet one at a dog park here and there. I was raised with many large breed dogs and had a husky in my teenage years. 

I'm looking for a GSD with a medium drive because so far that is what seems to suit my needs in the breed. I plan to first and formost have a GSD as a pet, a companion and a buddy but, I also want to do OB training and go for a CD title if possible. Plus I have a disabled wife who I want a GSD to be able to help her when I'm not home, some service dog training/commands.

I don't expect the dog to know things without being trained like many people I've seen out there who think that if you get a GSD you automaticly have a 'super' dog like Rin tin tin, that'll do anything for you. I understand taking on a GSD is a lifetime commitment that from day one I have to start training and the training never really stops throughout life!

If anyone can point me in the right direction please post back! As I really have a lot to learn and as the saying goes 'breeders know best' 

Thanks,
Wolfie


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

Trish Campbell is in Norther IL. You might check with her. Her web site is http://www.tritonkennels.com


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

In addition to Trish, you also have Jason at http://www.vonsidener.com/

Both Trish and Jason are very ethical and if they don't have what you need will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bill Kulla/Geistwasser, Marengo IL - working lines

Carlos Huerta/Team Huerta Hof, Freeport IL - German show lines


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's the link to Bill Kulla. I know he has a litter on the way and will be breeding again this spring.

http://www.kulladogs.com/


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

In addition to those mentioned I'd recommend Landschaft Kennels, also in Marengo IL.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

JudyK, is on this board. Small hobby breeder Showlines with working ability. 

http://www.kavanaughshepherds.com/index.htm


----------

